# LAFC vs TFA 06



## SOCCerJunKIE (Apr 16, 2018)

I know they say that the derby of LA is between LA Galaxy and LAFC but its clear after seeing the environment that the true derby is between LAFC vs TFA . Wow what a game ! two teams playing at a high level but as the pressure and intensity increased the best team came away victorious in my opinion TFA2-0 winners . Can TFA maintain this level of play beyond this year? then on the second game , I saw LAFC jump to 2-0 lead just to see TFA make some tactical adjustment and come back and win 3-2. LAFC was there with all there coaches and seemed lost with what was happening .  does any one have thoughts?  saw a lot of spectators from all over. wondering if TFA or LAFC will be attending Man City ?


----------



## nbean3 (Apr 16, 2018)

SOCCerJunKIE said:


> I know they say that the derby of LA is between LA Galaxy and LAFC but its clear after seeing the environment that the true derby is between LAFC vs TFA . Wow what a game ! two teams playing at a high level but as the pressure and intensity increased the best team came away victorious in my opinion TFA2-0 winners . Can TFA maintain this level of play beyond this year? then on the second game , I saw LAFC jump to 2-0 lead just to see TFA make some tactical adjustment and come back and win 3-2. LAFC was there with all there coaches and seemed lost with what was happening .  does any one have thoughts?  saw a lot of spectators from all over. wondering if TFA or LAFC will be attending Man City ?


These games are fun to watch. Both teams are strong and for different reasons. The best team coming away victorious sounds like a parent’s comment. I saw LAFC mistakes and a ref that doesn’t know about offsides. That’s this parents comment. Looking forward to all the games to come.


----------



## Zvezdas (Apr 16, 2018)

SOCCerJunKIE said:


> LAFC was there with all there coaches and seemed lost with what was happening



What do you mean they seemed lost? Its just a regular league game...


----------



## Legit_play (Apr 16, 2018)

Great game for spectators, a little nerve racking for parents. Yes, the ref did make or failed to make a few calls but, the bottom line is that the game winner was definitely a legit goal. How does one let one of the top scorers on TFA camp out far side unmarked for a volley into an empty net?  Everyone had a feeling it was going to come down to the 1st mistake. 9 coaches for LAFC, really? And  your own station to boot... Going forward, this looks like the real rivalry for the academy in this division, next year this age group will only field single squads. Hopefully other clubs will be able to step up the competition as well...I know, wishful thinking.


----------



## makeyourself (Apr 18, 2018)

Would love to have watched this game in person. Are there any videos of the games/highlights on YouTube?


----------

